# Photo contest winner



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry took abit, kinda sorta forgot about this lol. Well as you may have all figured out fenster58 is the winner of the contest!!!!!!!

Fenster58 pm Nicklfire to setup your prize and congrats to ya.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats Fenster58!!! Great job.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Fenster! won by a landslide lol Great looking tank!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

congratulations fenster58 for a gorgeous tank!


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

congratulations!


----------



## fenster58 (Apr 23, 2010)

thanks everyone...i'll pm nicklfire shortly.

also,
"i'd like to thank my mom & dad, my two sisters, and my lovely wife..."


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

You forgot to thank the academy..  Congrats!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Very nice setup and photo indeed,congratulations!


----------

